# Happy Birth Day Bear



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

John I know this is a bad time but I had to say Happy Birthday my friend
Richie


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy birthday bear!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2021)

Yup . Happy birthday bud .


----------



## normanaj (Jan 3, 2021)

HBD.


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy birthday bud. And here's to many more!


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Bear! Your advice and post have been a great benefit to me.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy birthday Bear!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear. Keep on you will catch me.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday ! And appreciate your posts and advice.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 3, 2021)

Wishing you all the best. Happy B-Day Bear!!

Robert


----------



## texomakid (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2021)

Thank You Guys, One & All.
Never thought I'd make it this far.---72!!  Yikes!
There was a time I wasn't sure I'd get old enough to Drink "Legally".

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Bear!


----------



## robrpb (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy birthday Bear. Rob


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy birthday! Some notables, among others, that share with you:
Ray Milland, Victor Borge, Maxine Andrews, Sir George Martin, Bobby Hull, Stephen Stills, John Paul Jones, Eli Manning ... 
Perhaps the most similar is Cicero, statesman and philosopher


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday John

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear, and wishing you many more to come! RAY


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear. Best wishes from Canada


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks again Guys!!
Appreciate it !!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Day John. Maybe you get some Shrimp and Scallops for Supper...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 3, 2021)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy birthday bear. Glad you are here with us.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Guys, One & All.
> Never thought I'd make it this far.---72!!  Yikes!
> There was a time I wasn't sure I'd get old enough to Drink "Legally".
> 
> Bear


Happy bday! :)


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear!  Hope you had a great day!  Continue to stay Safe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Happy Day John. Maybe you get some Shrimp and Scallops for Supper...JJ




Nope---Had leftover New Year's Day Pork turned into Pork BBQ.
However I did get Raspberry Pie---Not my usual Birthday "Raspberry Chiffon" due to missing ingredients (Covid caused), but it was still a Raspberry Pie!!! and Darn Good!

And Thanks to All the Birthday Wishes!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy belated birthday John! Raspberry pie sounds wonderful!


----------



## xray (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy belated Birthday Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Happy belated birthday John! Raspberry pie sounds wonderful!



Yup, I love Raspberry Pie, especially Raspberry Chiffon.
She couldn't make one of them, because No Fresh or Frozen Raspberries.
Only Canned Raspberry Pie filling available. Sill good though.

Next time my second favorite---Strawberry Rhubarb Pie.

Bear


----------



## Millberry (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bear! Thank you for your help. Charie


----------



## seenred (Jan 5, 2021)

Sorry for being late to the party but happy birthday John!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks Again everybody, for the Birthday Wishes.
Been a long road.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2021)

Just saw this. Happy Belated Birthday, Bear. Smiles are great happy pills and self-prescribed. Give yourself one today.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 7, 2021)

Day late and dollar short..... But, Happy birthday Bear. Thanks for all your posts and answered questions.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday and wishes for many more!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2021)

Happy belated Bear. I hope under the circumstances you had a good day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2021)

noboundaries
 :


 JLeonard
 :


 sandyut
 :


 Steve H
 :

Thank You Guys!!

Bear


----------

